# Dependant child visa



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

Have a quick question on step son, when a consent to travel out with one parent for the child is got and notarised, is there any other document needed to attach or any covering letter etc, as we apply for spouse visa? what else should we consider when applying in terms of children traveling to the UK with one parent? Is it true that permission can be rescineded at any point if any parental responsibility still exists, if so how? We are concerend in this area as we are applying for a spouse visa with a dependant child. Is the age of the dependant child considered as we apply for his spouse visa? Is it true that if a child is younger (0 to 13 years) have a higher chance of getting the dependant visa approved?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gkt said:


> Have a quick question on step son, when a consent to travel out with one parent for the child is got and notarised, is there any other document needed to attach or any covering letter etc, as we apply for spouse visa? what else should we consider when applying in terms of children traveling to the UK with one parent? Is it true that permission can be rescineded at any point if any parental responsibility still exists, if so how? We are concerend in this area as we are applying for a spouse visa with a dependant child. Is the age of the dependant child considered as we apply for his spouse visa? Is it true that if a child is younger (0 to 13 years) have a higher chance of getting the dependant visa approved?


Normally all you need is consent in writing from the other parent with parenting right agreeing to the child being taken to UK. I don't know how child custody cases work in where you live, but it's the sort of thing you want to clear with your solicitor acting on your behalf. If you already have a letter of consent from the other parent, then you shouldn't need anything else, other than documents asked for on application form (VAF4A), unless your solicitor says otherwise. 

The other parent can of course change their mind and object to their child being taken abroad, by contacting the embassy direct, perhaps through their solicitor. And even if the visa is already issued, they can stop the child from leaving the country by alerting the immigration service, again through their solicitor and possibly a court order. Hope you come to an amicable settlement with the other parent so that these things won't happen. See what your solicitor says.

Remember you have to complete a separate form on behalf of your child, and you become a sponsor for his application.


----------



## gkt (May 10, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Normally all you need is consent in writing from the other parent with parenting right agreeing to the child being taken to UK. I don't know how child custody cases work in where you live, but it's the sort of thing you want to clear with your solicitor acting on your behalf. If you already have a letter of consent from the other parent, then you shouldn't need anything else, other than documents asked for on application form (VAF4A), unless your solicitor says otherwise.
> 
> The other parent can of course change their mind and object to their child being taken abroad, by contacting the embassy direct, perhaps through their solicitor. And even if the visa is already issued, they can stop the child from leaving the country by alerting the immigration service, again through their solicitor and possibly a court order. Hope you come to an amicable settlement with the other parent so that these things won't happen. See what your solicitor says.
> 
> Remember you have to complete a separate form on behalf of your child, and you become a sponsor for his application.



Thanks Joppa, do you know if age of child really matters? Well the consent has been given already and no much worries but just to be sure...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

gkt said:


> Thanks Joppa, do you know if age of child really matters? Well the consent has been given already and no much worries but just to be sure...


Anyone under 18 needs the consent of parents to travel abroad, and exact age isn't decisive. Of course, the older they are, the more say they will have in whether they want to go or not.


----------

